# امراض العيون والجفون * متجدد *



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 أكتوبر 2009)

*الاستجماتيزم Astigmatism *


في حالة الاستجماتيزم، تتسسبب التعرجات في استدارة القرنية أو العدسة في تشوش الرؤية. بعض المصابين بالاستجماتيزم يرون الخطوط المائلة مشوشة في حين يرى آخرون الخطوط الرأسية أو الأفقية مشوشة.

‏والاستجماتيزم غالبا ما يظل ثابتا طوال حياة المرء وقد يصيب سواء من يشكون من قصر النظر أو طول النظر. ويمكن في العادة تصحيح الاستجماتيزم بسهولة باستخدام النظارات الطبية أو العدسات اللاصقة عامة الاستخدام أو المعدة تبعا للمقاس الدقيق لاستدارة قرنيتك. وقد يتطلب الاستجماتيزم ذو الدرجة الأعلى عدسات لاصقة صلبة.

‏إذا كنت تعاني من حالة أكثر حدة من حالات الاستجماتيزم، فإن طبيبك قد يوصي بإجراء جراحي يسمى استئصال الكيراتين الاستجماتي، وهو يشبه استئصال الكيراتين نصف القطري (تشريط القرنية) لكنه يحتاج لعدد أقل من الشقوق التي يصنعها المشرط. وفي هذا الأسلوب، يتم عمل شقوق تشبه الأقواس بالقرنية. وفي الحالات الأكثر حدة مثل الاستجماتيزم الناتج عن إصابة بالقرنية، يحتاج الأمر إلى زرع قرنية.


:download:

*تابعوووووووووا
المصدر:طبيب.كوم
* ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 أكتوبر 2009)

*احمرار العين Eye Redness
نصائح للتخلص من احمرار العينين *

هل تعانى من كثرة الخطوط الحمراء ‏الموجودة ببياض عينيك ؟ إذا كنت تعانى منها . ‏فإليك ما يمكنك القيام به :

‏*احم عينيك من الجفاف*

بالرغم من أنه أمر بديهي ، إلا أنه إذا كان احمرار عينيك ناتجا عن عدم الحصول على قسط كاف من النوم ، فحاول أن تحصل على قدر من الراحة ، إن إغماض عينيك لفترة تتراوح بين سبع وثماني ساعات يعمل على إعادة ترطيب عينيك ، فإنها تتعرض للجفاف إذا لم ينم الإنسان وينتج عن ذلك احمرار العيون الجافة .

‏*عالج جفون عينيك*

إذا كانت عيناك حمراوتين عند الاستيقاظ من النوم ، فقد تكون المشكلة بجفنيك وليس بعينيك . وتسمى هذه الحالة التهاب الجفون ، وهي عدوى بسيطة تصيب الجفون ، ويمكنك علاجها بغسل جفنيك بالماء الدافئ في المساء قبل الذهاب للفراش ، وتأكد من تنظيف الجفون حتى تتخلص من كل الزيوت والبكتريا ومساحيق التجميل والقشور العالقة بالأهداب .

‏*ابحث عن علامة الشيخوخة الحمراء*

‏هناك بقعة دم في بياض عينك ، ولا يمكنك معرفة أو تذكر سببها ، فلا يوجد تورم أو ألم أو فقدان للبصر أو أي شيء ، إذا كنت تعانى من هذه الحالة فاطمئن . إنها حالة شائعة الحدوث ، خصوصاً إذا تجاوزت سن الأربعين وسوف تزول هذه البقعة من تلقاء نفسها ، فليس بوسعك أن تفعل شيئاً لها ، فقطرات العين لن تفيدها بأي شيء وستختفي من تلقاء نفسها في خلال أسبوع أو أسبوعين .

ولكن الأمر يختلف إذا لاحظت دماً يغطى إنسان العين . في أي وقت تجد دماً داخل عينيك - فوق إنسان العين - فإن هذا أمر خطير وأنت بحاجة لاستشارة طبيب فورا .

‏في مرات كثيرة ، لن تتمكن من رؤية النزيف فعلاً ، ولكن ستشعر بألم في عينيك وستعاني من عدم وضوح الرؤية وظهور سحابة وردية اللون .
إذا ظهر عليك أحد هذه الأعراض ، فاعلم أن هناك إصابة ما وأنك بحاجة لاستشارة طبية .

‏*قلل من استخدامك للقطرات*

تحتوى القطرات المصممة لتخفيف الاحمرار على مادة تعمل على انقباض الأوعية الدموية ، ‏فهي تزيل ‏الاحمرار بتقليص الأوعية الدموية داخل عينيك ، مما يجعل بياض عينيك يعود إلى لونه الطبيعي بشكل مؤقت.
‏معظم هذه الأنواع من القطرات لها تأثير عكسي فيزول مفعولها خلال ساعتين ، والمشكلة تكمن في أن الاحمرار يعود إلى أسوأ مما كان عليه في البداية . أفضل نصيحة : قلل من استخدامك لقطرات العين .
‏
*استعمل الدموع المصطنعة*

هل تذهب إلى العمل وعيناك براقة ، تعود بعيون حمراء ؟ إذا كنت تعاني من ذلك . إن الاحمرار الذي يصيب العين أثناء النهار يسبب جفاف العين .
‏فإذا كنت تعانى من هذه الحالة، ‏يمكنك استعمال دموع مصطنعة دون الحاجة لوصفة طبيب وذلك لترطيب عينيك ، وبخلاف أنواع القطرات الأخرى ، ‏فإن الدموع المصطنعة لا تسبب انقباض الأوعية الدموية .

‏*رطب عينيك*

استخدم كمادات مبللة بماء بارد وضعها على عينيك بعد إغماضها . ستعمل برودة الكمادة على انقباض الأوعية الدموية دون أن تسبب آثارا عكسية ، هذا بالإضافة إلى أن الماء سوف يزيد من رطوبة عينيك . ​
:download:​
*تابعوووووووووووا*​


----------



## المجدلية (22 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااا كتير على المعلومات المفيدة +++ ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (23 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع رائع وقيم يا كوكي

كل الشكر الك

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## ارووجة (23 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع مفيد كتير
يستحق احلى تقييم
ربنا يباركك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 أكتوبر 2009)

*علاج عيوب انكسار العين
طول النظر – قصر النظر – الاستيجماتيزم 
* 
على مدى 52 عاماً كان يتم علاج عيوب إنكسار العين عن طريق تشريط القرنية التي كان الجراح الروسي الشهير ( فيدوروف ) أحد روادها . في بداية الثمانينات ظهرت تقنية الاكسيمرليزر الذي أتاح إعادة تشكيل سطح القرنية بدقة فائقة .
وقد كانت البداية بما يعرف Photo Refractive Keratectomy PRK الذي كانت تتم فيه إزالة الخلايا السطحية للقرنية قبل عملية الليزر ، وقد كانت هذه التقنية هي الأكثر شيوعاً حتى بداية التسعينات ، حيث تم تطويرها بإدخال ما عرف Laser Assisted Insitu Keratomileusis الذي أحدث طفرة كبيرة في جراحات عيوب انكسار العين حيث تم تلافي جميع الاثار الجانبية للـ PRK من حيث عدم الشعور بالألم بعد العملية والتحسن السريع للنظر في اليوم التالي وعلاج نسبة أكبر من درجات قصر النظر ... إلخ ، ويتم فيها رفع طبقة رقيقة من نسيج القرنية ( حوالي 051 ميكرون ) وإجراء الليزر ثم إعادتها مرة أخرى .
حول هذا الموضوع ، إليكم هذا اللقاء ( بواسطة مجلة الوطن كلينك ) مع الدكتور محمد وجيه الدين استشارى جراحة العيون في مستشفى دار الشفاء الجديد .

*- ما عيوب انكسار العين ؟*

قصر النظر Myopia : يحدث عندما تتلاقى الأشعة الضوئية قبل الشبكية بدلاً من أن تسقط على الشبكية مباشرة وفيها تكون الرؤية البعيدة للمريض غير واضحة

طول النظر Hyperopia : يحدث عندما تتلاقى الأشعة بعد الشبكية بدلاً من أن تسقط على الشبكية مباشرة وفيها تكون الرؤية القريبة وربما البعيدة غير واضحة

الاستجماتزم ( اللانقطية ) Astigmatism : يحدث عندما تتلاقى الاشعة الضوئية في أكثر من نقطة بدلاً من أن يسقط في نقطة واحدة على الشبكية

*كيف يعمل شعاع الليزر ؟*

يقوم شعاع الليزر بإعادة تشكيل سطح القرنية كالآتي :

- في قصر النظر يتم علاجه بجعل الجزء المركزي من القرنية أكثر تسطحاً عن طريق كشط درجة معينة من الجزء المركزي من القرنيه
- في طول النظر يتم علاجه يجعل الجزء المركزي من القرنية أكثر تحدباً عن طريق كشط درجة معينة من الجزء الطرفي أو الخارجي من القرنية
- في الإستجماتزم يتم علاجه بجعل القرنية أكثر كروية بإزالة طبقات من القرنية في جزء ما أكثر من الجزء الآخر

من هو المريض المثالي لإجراء عملية الليزك ؟ Laser-In-Situ Keratectomy (LASIK)

لكي تعلم هل تصلح عينيك لإجراء عملية الليزك أم لا ، فلا بد من القيام ببعض الفحوصات التي تحدد بدقة حالة العين مثل شكل ودرجة تحدب القرنية ، سمك القرنية ، قطر حدقة العين ، درجة قصر أو طول النظر و الاستجماتيزم ... إلخ ، بالإضافة إلى ثبات النظر لفترة لا تقل عن 12 شهراً لضمان دقة النتائج بعد العملية التي تكون عادة بعد سن 18 سنة .

*ما توقعاتك بعد العملية ؟*

قد يكون هذا السؤال هاماً للغاية إذا لم يكن الأهم على الإطلاق ، فأنت صاحب القرار الأول والأخير في إجراء عملية الليزك ، وعلى ذلك فيجب أن تكون توقعاتك بعد العملية منطقية وواقعية لأنها تكون عادة مستقاة من نتيجة الفحوصات والمعلومات التي يتم إجراؤها قبل العملية .
فالهدف الأساسي من الليزك هو التحرر من قيود النظارة والعدسات اللاصقة قدر المستطاع ، ولذلك فنسبة كبيرة من المرضى يستطيعون الحصول على نظر 20/20 أو ما هو أفضل 15/20 Super Vision ولكن توجد نسبة أخرى أيضاً لا يمكنها الحصول على مثل هذه النتائج الباهرة ولكن سيتحسن نظرهم بشكل ملموس يتيح لهم تغييراً كبيراً في حياتهم ، ونظراً للإختلاف والتباين بين حالة وأخرى من حيث درجة الإبصار وسن المريض ونتائج الفحوصات واستجابة نسيج القرنية لليزر .. إلخ من العوامل التي تؤثر كثيراً في نتائج العملية .

*ما الآثار الجانبية لعملية الليزك ؟*

حقيقة الأمر عملية الليزك تعتبر من أكثر العمليات الآمنة في جراحة العيون وما يحدث بعد العملية هو ما نسميه أعراضاً بصرية مؤقتة تختلف في درجاتها ومدتها من مريض إلى آخر وأشهرها هو الوميض أو الوهج الذي يحدث ليلاً عند النظر إلى بعض الأضواء المبهرة مثل الأحمر أو الأصفر والبرتقالي كما يتحسن صفاء الصورة تدريجياً وكذلك جفاف العين في فترة تتراوح من شهرين إلى أربعة أشهر بعد العملية .

*متى يستطيع المريض ممارسة حياته الطبيعية بعد الليزك ؟*

يستطيع المريض الخروج والقيادة ومشاهدة التلفزيون في اليوم التالي مباشرة لإجراء العملية ، كما أنه يستطيع ممارسة الرياضة الخفيفة كالمشي والركض والعودة إلى العمل خلال الاسبوع الأول من العملية ، إلا أنه يجب توخي بعض الحذر والالتزام ببعض التعليمات لفترة وجيزة مثل عدم لمس أو فرك العين ، عدم دخول الماء للعين ، عدم التعرض للتدخين أو دخان وأشعة الشمس والروائح النفاذة وعدم وضع كحل في العين ( بالنسبة للسيدات ) بالإضافة إلى ضرورة الالتزام بمواعيد المراجعة الدورية التي تكون عادة خلال اليوم الاول ثم الاسبوع الاول ثم عند الشهر الاول والثالث إذا اقتضت الحاجة .

*ما الجديد في جراحات الليزر ؟*

بالنسبة إلى عمليات الليزر ، نحن بصدد دخول عصر جديد يتم فيه استخدام الفوتو ثانية لعمل طبقة رقيقة قبل اجراء عملية الليزك Intralase كما يوجد الان تقنيات حديثة لاستخدام الليزك لتصحيح المسافات والقراءة Presbyopic Lasik ولكنها تحت التطوير حالياً كما يوجد هناك تقنيات اخرى مثل الابيليزك Epilasik و اللازك Lasek التي تهدف كل منهما إلى تطوير وتحديث النتائج والوصول إلى أعلى مستوى من حدى الابصار

*هل توجد طرق أخرى لتصحيح قصر النظر في المرضى الذين يصلح لهم الليزك ؟*

من الشروط الاساسية لإجراء عمليات الليزك هو وجود سطح قرنية منتظم وسمك قرنية يكفي لإجراء الكشط وفي حالة عدم وجود هذه الشروط لا يحبذ اجراء الليزك ولكن من الممكن إجراء جراحة لزرع العدسات داخل العين لتصحيح درجات قصر النظر العالية أو في حالات وجود ضعف بسطح القرنية .

*ما أنواع العدسات التي تزرع داخل العين وما نتائجها ؟*

هناك انواع عديدة من هذه العدسات منها ما يتم تثبيته داخل زاوية الخزانة الأمامية للعين Nuvita – Phakic 6 ومنها ما يتم تثبيته بقزحية العين Iris Fixed – Verysyse ومنها ما تتم زراعته فوق عدسة العين الاصلية ICL وتشترك جميع هذه الانواع في أنها آمنة وتعطي نتائج ممتازة كما تتميز عن الليزك بإمكانية إزالتها في أي وقت .
:download:
*تابعوووووووووا*
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*العين السوداء / رضة العين / الكدمة في العين

Black eye - Ecchymosis - Eye Trauma* 

*اسباب كدمات العين :*

- نتيجة مشتركة لجرح في الوجه أو الرأس
- اصابة مباشرة للعين ، وهذا يؤدي إلى خروج الدم والسوائل
- ضربة مباشرة للانف ، الأمر الذي يؤدي إلى التورم والانتفاخ نتيجة تجمع السوائل في انسجة الجفن
- قد تنتج عن الجراحات التجميلية للوجه ، مثل شد الوجه وجراحات الفك والانف

*اعراض الرضة في العين :*

- الم في العين
- نزف في الجزء الامامي للعين
- صداع
- انتفاخ

*تعقيدات الكدمات في العين :*

بالرغم من أن معظم الإصابات غير خطيرة وتزول خلال بضعة ايام ، إلا أن حدوث نزيف داخل العين ، أو ما يدعى بـ " الغمر الدموي " hyphema ، هي حالة خطيرة من شأنها أن تضعف البصر وتتلف القرنية .
وفي بعض الحالات ، يمكن أن يحدث ضغط غير طبيعي داخل مقلة العين ( الجلوكوما )

*العناية الذاتية في المنزل :
* 
- ضع قطعاً من الثلج أو كمادة باردة على محيط العين وإضغط بلطف من 10 إلى 15 دقيقة . واحذر من الضغط على العين نفسها . برّد العين بهذه الطريقة في أسرع وقت ممكن بعد الاصابة لتخفيف التورم لمدة 24 إلى 48 ساعة
- تأكد من عدم وجود دم في بياض العين أو الاجزاء الملونة

*العون الطبي للكدمات :*

إلجأ فوراً إلى الطبيب إن عانيت من :-
- مشاكل في البصر ( إزدواج الرؤية أو ضبابية )
- ألم شديد داخل العين أو من الأنف .
- صداع دائم
- فقدان للوعي
- عدم القدرة على تحريك العين
- خروج دم أو سوائل من الانف أو الاذن
- خروج دم من سطح العين نفسها
:download:
*تابعوووووووووا*
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*الطافيات / بقع العين /عوامات العين /الاجسام العائمة
**Eye floaters* 

إن المادة الهلامية الموجودة خلف عدسة العين مثبتة وموزّعة بشكل متساوي داخل مقلة العين بواسطة شبكة ليفية . ومع التقدم في السن ، تزداد سماكة الالياف التي تتجمع في حُزم ، مولّدة شكل بقع أو شعرات أو أشرطة تتحرك في مجال الرؤية وخارجه .

والواقع أن الطافيات التي تظهر تدريجياً وتصبح غير ملحوظة مع مرور الوقت هي غير مؤذية ولا تحتاج إلى علاج .

غير أن الطافيات التي تظهر فجّأة قد تشير إلى اضطراب اكثر خطورة في العين كالنزف أو الانفصال الشبكي .

والشبكية هي طبقة نسيجية تقع في ظهر العين وهي بحساسيتها تجاه الضوء ، تنقل الصور البصرية إلى الدماغ

الاجسام الطافية بالعين ، أكثر شيوعاً عند كبار السن .







*العون الطبي :
* 
إن رأيت غيمة أو بقع أو شبكة عنكبوت وترافق ذلك خاصة مع الومضات ضوئية (اضواء لامعة ) أو الرؤية الخافتة، إعرض نفسك على طبيب عيون . فقد تشير هذه الأعراض إلى تمزق شبكي أو إنفصال شبكي ، مما يستدعي إجراء جراحة فورية تجنباً لفقدان البصر ، وتسمى الإزالة الجراحية للاجسام الطافية بـ " إستئصال الزجاجية أو ازالة الجسم الزجاجي " vitrectomy ، وهي لا تخلو من المخاطر كما أنها قد لا تزيل كل العوامات .
:download:
*تابعوووووووووووا*
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*نفضة العين ، نفضان الجفن
* Eye twitch

يصاب الجفن احياناً بنفضان عشوائي كثيراً ما يزعج صاحبه .
وعادة لا يدوم هذا الاهتزاز اللاارادي لأكثر من دقيقة واحدة . أما السبب فهو غير معروف . إلا أن بعض الاطباء يظن أن هذا النفضان غير المؤلم ناجم عن التوتر العصبي والارهاق .
ونادراً ما تكون هذه الحالة إشارة إلى مرض عضلي أو عصبي . بالتالي ، فإن نفضان الجفن هو حالة غير مؤذية ولا تتطلب أي علاج .

*العناية الذاتية :*

- ضع كمادة دافئة لمدة 10 دقائق
- من شأن تدليك الجفن بلطف أن يساعد على إيقاف النفضان
:download:

​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*الدمل أو دمل العين أو شحاذ العين Sty *

الدمل Sty وجمعها الدمامل Sties هي عبارة عن كتلة حمراء مؤلمة على حافة أو طرف أو داخل الجفن وتعرف عادة بـ " الشحاذ " .
وينجم الدمل عادة عن اصابة بكتيرية في جُريب احد رموش العين root (follicle) of an eyelash .
وعادة ما يمتليء الدمل بالقيح pus ثم ينفقيء في غضون اسبوع .
قد يعيق الدمل رؤيتك لأن العين لا تكون مفتوحة بالكامل .
يمكن أن تصاب بأكثر من دمل في نفس الوقت أو بشكل متعاقب ، ولحسن الحظ ، أن معظم الدمامل تختفي في أيام معدودة .
وفي حال الاصابة المستمرة ، يصف الطبيب مرهماً مضاداً حيوياً .

*الاعراض :*

- كتلة حمراء تشبه البثرة
- ورم على الجفن
- حساسية للضوء
- احساس خشن في العين
- ذرف الدموع
*
الاسباب :*

عدوى بكتيرية عادة ما تكون staphylococcus

*عوامل الخطر والعدوى :*

الدمل معدي ولكن ليس بشدة ، ولتقليل الخطر يتم غسل اليدين جيداً .

*متى تطلب عون الطبيب ؟
* 
- إذا أثّر الدمل على رؤيتك بشكل مزعج
- إذا أصبح يظهر بإستمرار وبشكل متعاقب
- إذا لم يختفي من تلقاء نفسه
- إذا لم يتجاوب حتى مع تطبيق العلاج المنزلي

*العلاج الطبي :*

بعد أن يتأكد طبيب أو إخصائي العيون من إصابتك بالدمل ، سوف يصف لك مضاداً حيوياً على هيئة كريم أو مرهم .
قد يقوم الطبيب بتصريف القيح لتخفيف الضيق والألم والشعور بالإرتياح .
عادة لا يحتاج المصاب إلى تناول مضادات حيوية عن طريق الفم إلا إذا كانت هناك عدوى عامة بالجفن .

*العناية الذاتية :*

- ضع كمادة نظيفة ودافئة اربع مرات في اليوم لعشر دقائق لتخفيف الألم والمساعدة على فقء الدمل في وقت أسرع
- دع الدمل ينفقيء من تلقاء نفسه ثم اغسل عينيك جيداً
- إغسل يديك بإستمرار لأن الاطفال معرضون لخطر العدوى

:download:
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*الرمد / احمرار العين / العين الحمراء
* Pink eye (Conjunctivitis)

تصاب إحدى العينين أو كلتاهما بإحمرار وحكاك . وقد يرافق ذلك رؤية ضبابية وحساسية تجاه الضوء . ويشعر المصاب ببرغلة في العين أو يعاني من تصريف يتجمع في قشرة خلال الليل .

وتشكل هذه الاعراض علامة إصابة بكتيرية أو فيروسية تعرف بالرمد . وتدعى هذه الحالة طبياً " التهاب الملتحمة " . وهي عبارة عن التهاب غشاء الملتحمة الذي يبطن الجفون وجزءاً من مقلة العين .

وبسبب الالتهاب ، يؤدي الرمد إلى تهيج العين إلا أنه لايؤذي البصر . ولكن من الأهمية بمكان تشخيص الحالة وعلاجها باكراً لكونها سريعة العدوى . وفي بعض الأحيان ، من شأن الرمد أن يوّلد مضاعفات لدى المصاب .

إن التهاب الملتحمة الفيروسي و البكتيري شائعان لدى الاطفال كما يصيبان البالغين أيضاً . وتعتبر هاتان الاصابتان شديدتي العدوى .
ويسبب الالتهاب الفيروسي ( الرمد الحبيبي )عادة تصريفاً مائياً ، بينما يسبب الإلتهاب البكتيري ( الرمد الصديدي )غالباً مادة صفراء مخضرة سميكة بكمية كبيرة .

أما التهاب الملتحمة التحسسي ( الرمد الربيعي )، فهو يصيب كلتا العينين ، ويمثل استجابة لمادة مُحسّسة ، كاللقاح وغبار الطلع ، وليس ناتجاً عن عدوى . ويعاني المصاب، إضافة إلى الحكة الحادة وذرف الدمع والتهاب العين ، من بعض الحكاك والازيز والتصريف المائي من الانف .

*الاعراض :*

- احمرار في عين واحدة أو كلتا العينين
- حكة في عين واحدة أو كلتا العينين
- تشوش في الرؤية وحساسية للضوء
- الشعور بوجود رمل أو برغل في عين واحدة او كلتا العينين، ( الشعور بجسم غريب ولا تستطيع إزالته )
- زيادة افراز الدموع
- افرازات قشرية في عين واحدة أو كلتا العينين أثناء الليل

*الاسباب :*

- البكتيريا
- الفيروسات ( الأكثر سبباً)
- الحساسية
- جسم غريب في العين
- بقعة كيميائية في العين
- وجود قناة انف غير مفتوحة بالكامل عند المواليد الجدد

*فترة العدوى :*

الشخص المصاب بالرمد يصبح معدياً لمدة تتراواح ما بين اسبوع إلى اسبوعين بعد ظهور الاعراض

*عوامل الخطر :*

الرمد مزعج حقاً لكنه لا يؤذي البصر ، وفي بعض الحالات قد يسبب تعقيدات في القرنية ، لذلك من الافضل التشخيص والعلاج والمبكر

عيون المواليد الجدد معرضة للبكتريا أثناء الولادة ، وهذا قد يؤدي إلى مشاكل خطيرة في الابصار ، لذلك تقوم جميع المستشفيات بتطبيق وقائي لجميع المواليد الجدد يتمثل بإعطاء المضاد الحيوي مثل مرهم erythromycin

*العناية الذاتية :*

- ضع كمادة دافئة على العين المصابة . بلل قماشة نظيفة غير منسّلة في الماء الدافيء ثم اعصرها وضعها على جفنك المغمض بلطف
- غالباَ ما تنجح الكمادات الباردة في تخفيف إلتهاب الملتحمة التحسسي ، وقد يلجأ البعض إلى القطرات الغير موصوفة 
*
الوقاية :*

بما أن الرمد ينتشر بصورة سهلة وسريعة ، فإن السلامة الصحية هي خير وسيلة للعلاج . بالتالي ، من المفيد إتباع الخطوات التالية إن ثبت وجود العدوى لديك أو لدى أحد أفراد العائلة :

- الامتناع عن لمس العين
- غسل اليدين بإستمرار
- تغيير المناشف يومياً وعدم مشاركتها مع الغير
- ارتداء الثياب مرة واحدة قبل غسلها
- تغيير اغطية الوسائد ووجو أو اكياس المخدات كل ليلة
- التخلص من مستحضرات تجميل العين ، وخاصة المسكرة بعد عدة أشهر من إستعمالها
- عدم إستعمال مستحضرات تجميل العين أو المناديل أو غيرها من الاغراض الشخصية الخاصة بالغير

*العون الطبي :*

إن عانيت من أي من اعراض الرمد ، اعرض نفسك على الطبيب .
وقد يقوم بزرع عينة من افرازات العين في المختبر لتحديد نوع العدوى التي تعاني منها ، وعلى اثر النتائج يحدد العلاج المناسب
ويتمثل العلاج عادة بمضاد حيوي يستعمل إما كقطرة للعين أو كمرهم في حال الإصابة البكتيرية .
بينما يزول التهاب الملتحمة الفيروسي بنفسه .
أما إذا شخّص الطبيب الحالة على أنها إلتهاب تحسسي ، فسيصف لك على الأرجح أدوية لعلاج التحسس أو الأعراض الناجمة عنه .


:download:
​


----------



## HappyButterfly (26 أكتوبر 2009)

مواضيع مفيد ومتكامل 
ميرسى لك كتير
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (31 أكتوبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع وقيم يا كوكي
> 
> كل الشكر الك
> 
> سلام المسيح معك



ثانكس كليمووووووووو لمشاركتك الدائمه​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (31 أكتوبر 2009)

ارووجة قال:


> موضوع مفيد كتير
> يستحق احلى تقييم
> ربنا يباركك



ميرسى لوجودك الجميل ارووجه​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (31 أكتوبر 2009)

المجدلية قال:


> شكراااااااااااا كتير على المعلومات المفيدة +++ ربنا يبارك حياتك



ميرسى ليكى يا المجدليه​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (31 أكتوبر 2009)

didi adly قال:


> مواضيع مفيد ومتكامل
> ميرسى لك كتير
> المسيح معك ويباركك



ثانكس ديدي لردك الجميل​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (31 أكتوبر 2009)

الكتاراكت / المياه البيضاء / الساد
Cataracts 






هو عبارة عن تغيّم عدسة العين الصافية عادة ، مما يؤدي إلى خلل في الرؤية . والواقع أن تشكّل الماء الأزرق بدرجة منخفضة هو امر طبيعي مع التقدم في السن . إلا أن من شأن بعض الحالات أن تساهم في تسريع هذه العملية .
فالتعرض على المدى الطويل للاشعة ما فوق البنفسجية وداء السكري والاصابة السابقة في العين والتعرض لأشعة إكس والاستعمال الطويل لعقاقير الستيرويد القشري تضاعف خطر الاصابة .
بينما يزيد التدخين احتمال تكون المياة الزرقاء ، يقلص الاسبرين هذا الخطر .
وفي حال اعاق الماء الازرق قيامك بالاعمال اليومية ، من الممكن استبدال العدسة جراحياًَ .

ثمة عدة أشكال للساد ، مثل الساد النووي أو الساد على شكل عجلة

*العناية الذاتية :*

- قلّص اوقات تعرض العين للبهر
- تجنب الماء الازرق أو أخّر تكوّنه بارتداء نظارات شمسية تحجز الاشعة ما فوق البنفسجية عند التعرض للشمس
- أمّن إضاءة كافية لعينيك أثناء العمل



*الشرح التفصيلي :
*
الكتاراكت أو الماء الابيض أو الساد عبارة عن إعتام يصيب عدسة العين التي في الاحوال الطبيعية تكون شفافة . وتبدو العدسة في هذه الحالة مثل لوح من الزجاج متسخ بالغبار . وعادة مايستغرق الأمر سنوات حتى يبلغ الاعتام حداً يمنع الضوء من الوصول إلى الشبكية أو تفريق أشعة الضوء ، وفي الحالتين يحدث فقدان البصر .

وعلى عكس ما يعتقده كثيرون ، لا تحدث المياه البيضاء بسبب سرطان، والغلالة التي تغطي العين ليس لها علاقة بإجهاد العينين ، وهي لا تمتد من إحدى العينين إلى الأخرى ( رغم أن في بعض الحالات قد تصاب العينين معاً ) .

ومع الشيخوخة ، تصبح العدسة أقل مرونة ، وأكثر سمكاً ، وتصبح الألياف المكونة للعدسة اكثر إنضغاطاً وتصبح العدسة أكثر صلابة ، وعلاوة على ذلك تبدأ جزيئات البروتين بداخل العدسة في الإلتصاق معاً . وهذا التغير الذي يطرأ على العدسة مشابه لما يحدث عندما نغلي بياض البيض فيتحول من اللون الشفاف إلى المعتم .

*الاسباب :*

اسباب المياه البيضاء تشمل :

- التغيرات المرتبطة بالسن
- العامل الوراثي
- اصابات العين
- بعض العقاقير ( وبخاصة الكورتيزون )
- المشاكل الصحية مثل البول السكري
- احتساء المشروبات الكحولية والتدخين
- التعرض للشمس لمدة طويلة قد يسهم كذلك في أن يتعرض المرء لخطر أكبر
- في حالات نادرة ، إذا اصيبت الأم الحامل بالحصبة الالمانية خلال الشهور الثلاثة الاولى من الحمل ، قد يولد الطفل مصاباً بالكتاراكت .

*خطر الإصابة بالكتاراكت :*

خطر تعرضك للإصابة بالساد الذي يؤثر على إبصارك خلال سنين حياتك يتزايد إذا كنت ضمن واحدة من تلك الفئات الأعلى خطراً :

- مرة ونصف : إذا كنت أنثى
- مرتان : فرط في احتساء الكحوليات
- مرتان : تدخن السجائر حالياً
- ثلاث مرات : تعرضت لمستويات عالية من الأشعة فوق البنفسجية
- ثلاث مرات : لديك أخ أو أخت مصاب بالكتاراكت
- ثلاث مرات : أصبت بالسكر في سن صغيرة
- خمس مرات : تناولت عقاقير الكورتيزون لمدة طويلة

*الاعراض :*






الكتاراكت مرض لا يسبب الألم ويتفاقم ببطء ، وعادة ما يصيب الابصار بتشوش أو اعتام ، ويسبب وهج الاضواء والشمس الضيق للمصاب ، وقد يعاني كذلك من تشوه الصور التي يراها .
وفي المراحل المبكرة قد يصاب المرء بالمزيد من قصر النظر ، لأن العدسة التي صارت أكثر كثافة تصبح ذات قوة مشتتة للضوء أكبر ، مما يجعل بؤرة تجمع الضوء تصبح أمام الشبكية . وتسوء حالة الرؤية الليلية ، وتصبح الالوان أقل حيوية .

ونظراً لأن أغلب حالات الكتاراكت تظهر ببطء شديد ، فإن كثير من الناس لا يشعرون بأن ثمة خطأ ما إلا بعد أن ترغمهم حالة التدهور التي تصيب حدة إبصارهم على إجراء تغييرات على كشوف نظاراتهم أو عدساتهم اللاصقة .






*خيارات العلاج :*

الاستئصال الجراحي للمياه البيضاء ، وفيه تستأصل العدسة المعتمة وتستبدل بأخرى مصنوعة من البلاستيك تزرع مكانها ، هو العلاج الوحيد الفعال .

غير أن تشخيص الحالة على أنها مياه بيضاء لا يعني بالضرورة أنك في حاجة لجراحة فورية .

إذا لم يكن الإبصار قد حدث له سوى تشويش طفيف ، يمكن ضبط وتصحيح درجة الإبصار بتصحيح كشف النظر وتقوية الإضاءة . وقد يكون من المفيد ايضاً لدى البعض تناول العقاقير الموسعة للحدقة .

كثيرون يؤجلون بنجاح جراحة المياه البيضاء لسنوات ، وهناك آخرون لا يحتاجون إليها مطلقاً .

ومع إتباع الأساليب الأحدث في الجراحة ، لم يعد من الضروري الإنتظار على المياه البيضاء حتى تنضج ( أي تصبح العدسة معتمة تماماً ) كي تستأصل .

إذا واجهت قراراً عليك أن تتخذه وترددت بين إجراء العملية من عدمه ، فإستشر طبيب العيون وناقشه بالأمر في مخاطر وفوائد إجراء الجراحة . وأسّس قرارك على درجة فقدانك للبصر وقدرتك على أداء وظائفك . فإذا أثّر ضعف إبصارك على أنشطة الحياة اليومية ، مثل قيادة السيارة أو صعود السلم ، ففكر في إجراء الجراحة .

بالنسبة لأولئك الذين أصيبوا بمياه بيضاء في كلتا العينين ، فإن العدسة الأكثر إعتاماً هي التي تستأصل أولاً . ثم إن العين الثانية لا تجرى فيها جراحة إلا بعد أن تستقر حالة الابصار في العين الأولى .

قد يوصي الطبيب بإستئصال المياه البيضاء إذا كانت حالات أخرى مرضية بالعين مثل اعتلال الشبكية السكري أو الثقوب الشبكية أو الانفصال الشبكي ، حتى إذا لم يتعرض ابصارك لضعف شديد . وقد تعوق المياه البيضاء عملية الفحص السليم وعلاج هذه الحالات .

الغالبية العظمى ممن أجريت لهم عمليات زرع عدسة وقد عاد إلى ما كان عليه قبل إصابتهم بالكتاراكت . غير أن بعض الناس يظلون في حاجة لنظارات لرؤية أكثر وضوحاً للقراءة أو لرؤية الاشياء البعيدة مثلاً .






*إزالة المياه البيضاء و استبدال العدسة :*

جراحة المياه البيضاء تعد واحدة من أكثر الجراحات أماناً . 98% تتم بنجاح حيث يستعيد المرضى درجة جيدة من الابصار ، مع إفتراض أنه لا توجد لديهم مشكلات أخرى بالعين .
وتجرى العملية عادة بإستعمال مخدر موضعي دون الحاجة للمبيت بالمستشفى .
أكثر من 98% ممن يجرون جراحة الكتاراكت أو المياه البيضاء تجرى لهم أيضاً زراعة عدسة بلاستيكية داخل العين بدلاً من العدسة الطبيعية للعين .
وقبل الجراحة ، يقيس طبيب العيون استدارة القرنية وطول العين لدى المريض ليحسب قوة العدسة المطلوب زرعها .
تستغرق الجراحة في العادة أقل من ساعة ، وعلى الرغم من أن المريض يكون مدركاً لوجود الفريق الجراحي ، فإن لا يشعر بأي ألم بل وقد يدرك ما إذا كانت عيونه مفتوحة أم مغلقة .

*ازالة الكتاراكت :*

يصنع الجراح فتحة بالعين بمساعدة ميكروسكوب مكبر . ويتبع في هذه الجراحة عدة أساليب مختلفة .
في جراحة الكتاراكت من خارج الكبسول Extracapsular يصنع شق جراحي على شكل نصف دائرة ( طوله يتراوح بين 1/3 إلى 1/2 بوصة ) حول حافة القرنية في بياض العين ، أسفل الجفن العلوي . وتزال العدسة المعتمة ، تاركة الكبسول ( الحافظة ) الخلفي للعدسة سليماً ، وهذا يوفر دعماً للعدسة التي ستزرع ويقلل من خطر حدوث مضاعفات للشبكية . ويغلق الجرح بعدة غرز دقيقة الحجم تذوب من تلقاء نفسها .
وهذه العملية قد تتسبب في استجماتيزم بالقرنية أو تزيد من حدته إن كان موجوداً أصلاً .
وفي اسلوب أحدث يسمى الاذابة بالموجات Phacoemulsification ، تستخدم الموجات فوق الصوتية ذات التردد العالي في تحليل أو إذابة العدسة المعتمة بحيث يمكن شفطها بعد ذلك من خلال انبوب على شكل ابرة رفيعة . وهذا يقلل بقدر كبير من حجم الفتحة الجراحية ( إلى 1/8 بوصة فقط ) ويصبح لا داعي هنا لعمل غرز . ويترك الجرح ليلتئم أسرع مع قدر أقل من الاستجماتزم .





عندما تصاب عدسة بالعتامة ، فإنها تفقد شفافيتها وتمتليء بالغيوم (أ،ب) . في الاذابة بالموجات (ج) ، نستخدم الموجات فوق الصوتية في اذابة العدسة المعتمة بحيث يمكن شفطها من انبوب ضيق . وتبقى الحافظة الخلفية لتدعم العدسة الصناعية . وتستند العدسة المزروعة (د) إلى الجدار الخلفي للحافظة وإلى ذراعين يشبهان الياي مثبتين من جوانبهما
*زرع العدسة :*

بمجرد استئصال العدسة ، تصبح العين مصابة بطول نظر شديد وتفقد قدرتها على تجميع الضوء في بؤرة .
ويتم زرع عدسة بلاستيكية بصورة دائمة في العين . وهي لا تحتاج لأي عناية وعادة ما تحقق إبصاراً جيداً .
وفي الغالب توضع العدسة خلف القزحية ، وتسمى هذه عدسة الحجرة الخلفية . أما إذا زرعت أمام القزحية ، سمّيت عدسة الحجرة الامامية ، وتقوم حلقات بلاستيكية دقيقة الحجم بتثبيت العدسات المزروعة في موقعها .

وفي الاذابة بالموجات الصوتية ، يتم ادخال عدسة مطوية مصنوعة من مادة السيليكون أو الإكريليك في فتحة دقيقة بعد شفط العدسة المعتمة ، ثم تعود العدسة الجديدة لتفتح طياتها من تلقاء نفسها داخل موقعها بالعين .
أما إذا إستعملت عدسة تقليدية بعد الإذابة بالموجات ، فإن على الجرّاح في هذه الحالة أن يوسع الفتحة التي صنعها حتى يتمكن من زرع العدسة .

*بعد الجراحة :*

قد يضع الجرّاح رباطاً وغطاء فوق عينيك وسوف تستريح بعض الوقت قبل أن تعود إلى منزلك . وبإتباع أحدث اسلوب جراحي ، وبإستعمال أضيق فتحة جراحية ممكنة وعدم وجود غرز جراحية بعد العملية ، يتحسن الابصار في بضعة ايام ، أما مع استخدام فتحات كبرى وغرز ، فإن الامر قد يستغرق بضعة اسابيع .
وأغلب الناس يمكنهم إستعادة أنشطتهم الطبيعية خلال بضعة أيام ، ولكن عليك بسؤال طبيبك عن الارشادات الواجب إتباعها .

من المهم ألا تفرك عينيك وألا تهز رأسك .
الحكة والتصاق الجفون ، وذرف الدموع بقدر بسيط والحساسية للضوء كلها أمور طبيعية قد تستمر لبضع ساعات بعد الجراحة ، غير أن الألم الشديد والتغير المفاجيء في درجة الإبصار ليسا كذلك . إتصل بطبيبك على الفور إذا حدث ذلك . ويمكن تخفيف الاحساس بضيق بسيط بتناول بدائل الاسبرين ( لأن الاسبرين قد يسبب النزيف ) كل 4 إلى 6 ساعات .

وعلى مدى بضعة اسابيع ، قد تكون بحاجة لوضع مرهم أو قطرة مضاد حيوي ومضاد للالتهاب ( لمنع حدوث عدوى وللحد من الإلتهاب ) .
نظف جفونك بماء معقم لإزالة أي افرازات قشرية ، وتجنب ضوء الشمس ، وارتد ِ واقياً معدنياً ليلاً فوق العين التي أجريت فيها العملية .​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*جفاف العين Dry eyes *






يؤدي جفاف العين إلى شعور المصاب بأنهما حارتان ومهتاجتان ومبرغلتان عند رفّهما . وقد يبدو عليهما بعض الاحمرار .

*اسباب جفاف العين :*

مع التقدم في السن يخفّ افراز الدمع . وعادة يصيب الجفاف كلتا العينين ، خاصة لدى النساء بعد تخطي سن اليأس .
كما من شأن بعض الأدوية ، كالمنومات ومضادات الهستامين وعقاقير ارتفاع ضغط الدم ، أن تسبب جفافاً في العين أو أن تساهم في تفاقم الحالة .
وثمة حالات مرضية نادرة تقترن بـ جفاف العينان

*العناية الذاتية ( العلاج المنزلي لجفاف العين ):*

- استعمل تركيبة دمع اصطناعي خالية من المواد الحافظة 
- بما أن بعض قطرات العين غير الموصوفة تسبب جفافاً ، لا تستعملها لأكثر من 3 إلى 5 أيام
- لا توّجه مجفف الشعر أو غيره من مصادر الهواء الحار أو البارد إلى العينين
- ضع نظارات في الايام العاصفة ، ومنظاراً عند السباحة
- إلجأ إلى العناية الطبية إن إستمرت الحالة بالرغم من تطبيق وسائل العناية الذاتية

*العين الدامعة / العيون المدمعة
* Watery eyes / constant tearing





انهمار الدموع المستمر قد يكون سببه وجود جسم غريب بالعين أو تهيج مزمن بالعين .
كما أنه قد يحدث أيضاً نتيجة لإصابة لحقت بعظم الأنف ، مما يؤدي إلى تكون ندبات في القنوات الدمعية الانفية ، وهي القنوات المسئولة عن تصريف الدموع من العين إلى الأنف .

انسداد القنوات الدمعية أمر نادر لكنه قد يؤدي إلى عدوى بالقناة نتيجة للبكتيريا ، مسببة تورماً مؤلماً أحمر اللون بالأنف بالقرب من القناة المصابة . وعادة ما يعالج بالمضادات الحيوية في شكل قطرة عين أو أقراص .

بعض الناس يعانون من العين الدامعة كأحد أعراض إلتهاب الجيوب الأنفية ، أو نتيجة لتهيج العين المصابة بالجفاف .
ولدى كثير من الناس يكون سبب العيون الدامعه غير معلوم .

*العون الطبي :*

إذا وجدت عيونك تدمع بإستمرار ، فإستشر طبيبك ، فإذا كانت القناة الدمعيه مصابة بإنسداد ، فإنك قد تحتاج إلى لإجراء جراحة لفتح قناة جديدة .

بعض الأطفال يولدون بـ انسداد في القناة الدمعية ، مما يجعل عيونهم مغروقة بالدموع . وغالباً ما يختفي هذا الإنسداد من تلقاء نفسه بحلول الشهر التاسع من العمر . أما إذا لم يزل هذا الانسداد ، فقد يحتاج الطفل لجراحة بسيطة لفتح القناة .
وفي الحالات المتقدمة ، تصنع جراحياً قناة جديدة لتصريف الدموع

:download:
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 نوفمبر 2009)

*التنكس البقعي ، تنكس بقعي
* Macular degeneration





ترتبط هذه الحالة المرضية عموما بالعمر ، وهي تصيب عادة الاشخاص الكبار في السن ، رغم وجود شكل يافعي لها .

ينشأ التنكس البقعي نتيجة تردّي الخلايا المخروطية الحساسة للضوء التي توجد في الباحة البقعية للشبكية ، والبقعة macula هي موقع الرؤية على الشبكية الاكثر حساسية بالنسبة للتفاصيل و الالوان ، وفي التنكس البقعي يكون هناك فقد تدريجي لتفاصيل الرؤية و لمجال الرؤية المركزية ( بعكس الزَرَق ، حيث تُفقد الحواف الخارجية لمجال الرؤية ) .

وهو يصيب كلا العينين ، لكن احدى العينين تتأثر به عادة قبل الاخرى باسابيع قليلة .

*العلامات و الاعراض :*

• صعوبة في التركيز على نص كتابي .
• عدم المقدرة على تمييز الوجوه بسهولة .
• مشاكل في تبيّن التفاصيل عند مشاهدة التلفزيون .

تقع بين مشيمّية العين و شبكيتها طبقة عازلة وواقية ، ومع تقدم العمر ، تظهر بعض العيوب على هذه الطبقة الامر الذي يتيح لبعض سوائل العين بالانفلات نحو الشبكية نفسها . ويمكن ان يسبب هذا السائل لاحقا ضررا متفاقما بالعصيات و المخاريط الحساسة التي تعتبر المفتاح الاساسي لتوليد صورة نقية وواضحة – وهو اضطراب يُعرف بالتنكس البقعي .

*ما هي البقعة ؟*

البقعة هي منطقة في مركز الشبكية صغيرة جدا لكنها شديدة الحساسية . تنحصر وظيفتها تحديدا بالسماح بتبئير الاجسام في وسط حقل الرؤية الخاص بك داخل العين .
ويؤدي التنكس البقعي الى تزايد فقدان البصر في هذه المنطقة المركزية ، لكن الحواف الخارجية لمجال الرؤية تبقى غير متأثرة نسبياً .

*اكتشاف الحالة :*

ليس من السهل دائما التعرف الى علامات التنكس البقعي ، لأن التدهور يمكن ان يحصل بشكل بطئ جدا و تدريجي على مدى عدة سنوات . لكن اذا لاحظت فجوة او التواء في الساحة المركزية للرؤية ينبغي عليك المسارعة فوراً لزيارة الطبيب .

*ماذا يمكن ان يفعل الطبيب ؟*

بإمكان الطبيب او اخصائي البصر ان يحدد التغيرات في منطقة البقعة على الشبكية عندما يقوم بفحص عينيك يواسطة منظار العين .

وفي بعض الاحيان تُجرى بعض الفحوصات الاخرى لتقييم مدى الضرر اللاحق و تشمل إجراء يُعرف باسم تصوير الاوعية بمادة الفلورسين fluorescein angiography حيث يتم التقاط صور للاوعية الدموية في العين .

و يمكن ان يكون العلاج بالليزر مفيدا للعين في بعض الحالات ، رغم انه يستطيع ايقاف استفحال الاضطراب فقط ، وليس عكس الضرر الذي يكون قد وقع بالفعل .

ولسوء الحظ ، فإن هذه الحالة غير قابلة للعلاج عند معظم الناس .


*تعريفات*

*بنية الشبكية :*

يتمثل المحور الاساسي لوظيفة العين بطبقة حساسة للضوء تقع في مؤخرة العين تسمى الشبكية retina . تتألف الشبكية من خلايا متخصصة تسمى عصيّات و مخاريط تولّد إشارات كهربائية عند تعرضها للضوء . تنتقل هذه الاشارات لاحقا على طول العصب البصري الى الدماغ ، حيث تتم معالجتها .

*العصيات :*

وهي خلايا حساسة للضوء ، و يتشارك العديد منها بتوصيلة واحدة الى الدماغ . تعمل هذه العصيات في ظروف الضوء الخافت و ترّحل المعلومات بالاسود و الابيض فقط ، وهي حساسة للحركة ، لكنها لا تعطي صورة واضحة جدا .
وهي تتركز عند حواف الشبكية ، ومن هنا تنبع القدرة على رؤية الحركات عبر زوايا العين .

*المخاريط :*

وهي خلايا تستجيب لألوان – الاحمر ، الازرق ، و الاخضر . ولكل خلية منها توصيلتها الخاصة الى الدماغ ، وهي تولّد صوراً واضحة ملونة لكنها لا تعمل بشكل جيد الا في الشدّات الضوئية العالية .
تتجمع المخاريط في مركز الشبكية ، و بشكل خاص في النقطة التي تبئر فيها العدسة الصورة – والتي تُعرف بالبقعة

:download:
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*الاعتلال الشبكي السكري
اعتلال الشبكية السكري
* Diabetic Retinopathy 






الاعتلال الشبكي السكري عبارة عن تدهور في حالة الاوعية الدموية المغذية لشبكية العين يحدث لدى المصابين بداء البول السكري ، وهو عادة ما يحدث في كلتا العينين ، و كلما طالت فترة اصابة المريض بالسكر ، او كان الشخص المصاب أصغر سناً عندما بدأت إصابته بمرض السكري ، كان خطر إصابته بالاعتلال الشبكي السكري أعظم .


*الاعراض :*

قد يتفاقم الاعتلال الشبكي السكري ، ليصل الى مرحلة متقدمة دون ان يلحظ المريض أية اعراض ، غير ان في استطاعة طبيب الرمد أن يرى التغيرات التي تنبئ عن وجود المرض ، و لهذا السبب ، تعد الفحوصات الدورية للعين ضرورية لمرضى السكري ، و يستطيع طبيب العيون اكتشاف الاعتلال الذي يصيب الشبكية عن طريق فحص قاع العين المتمدد ، حيثيتم وضع قطرة عين لتوسيع الحدقة ثم يتم فحص الشبكية بمنظار فحص العين .

قد يستخدم طبيبك ايضا اختباراً يسمى اشعة الاوعية الدموية المشعة ، فيه يحقن احد اوردة الذراع بصبغة ، و تتجه الصبغة نحو الاوعية الدموية المغذية للشبكية و تلتقط صور الاشعة لتحديد ما إذا كان هناك تسريب من الاوعية الدموية ام لا .

وفي الاعتلال الشبكي اللاانقسامي ( و يسمى ايضاً الاعتلال الشبكي الخلفي او البسيط ) ، تضيق الاوعية الدموية الموجودة ، و تصاب بانسداد و تتدهور حالتها فيقل ورود الاكسجين الحيوي الى الشبكية ، ونتيجة لذلك ، تتكون بقع صفراء دقيقة الحجم تسمى الافرازات فوق الشبكية ، اما باقي الاوعية الدموية فقد تصاب بنزيف ( يتسرب منها الدم الى داخل الشبكية ) مما يؤثر على حدة الإبصار ، فإذا كان الدم يتسرب من المنطقة الماقولية من العين _ وهي الجزء المسؤول عن الرؤية المركزية _ فقد يحدث ارتشاح ماقولي ( تورم ) ، مما يجعل من الصعب على المريض ان يقرأ او يمارس عملاً به تفاصيل دقيقة.

علاوة على ذلك ، قد تتكون أوعية دموية جديدة هشة و تنمو فوق الشبكية ، و تسمى هذه الحالة الاعتلال الشبكي الانقسامي ، و غالباً ما تقوم هذه الاوعية الجديدة بتسريب الدماء الى الجسم الخارجي ، مادة اشبه بالهلام تكون مقلة العين ، مما يتسبب في إعتام الرؤية ، وفي محاولة لإصلاح الاوعية المتهتكة ، قد يكون الجسم نسيجاً ندبياً ، وهذا النسيج قد يزحف فوق الشبكية مما يؤدي الى انفصال شبكي ، و فقدان البصر .


*خيارات العلاج :*

المحافظة على مستويات سكر الدم تحت السيطرة الصارمة ، يقلل من احتمال الاصابة على المدى البعيد بالاعتلال الشبكي و تفاقمه والحاجة للجراحة بنسبة 50% كما ان التحكم في اي ضغط دم مرتفع امر اساسي كذلك .

فإذا أصبت بالاعتلال الشبكي اللا انقسامي ، فإن طبيب الرمد قد يوصي بإجراء فحص لقاع العين كل 2-6 شهور ، تبعاً لمدى شدة الحالة ، و اذا كنت مصاباً باعتلال شبكي انقسامي ، فإن طبيبك قد ينصح بإجراء الفحص كل شهر ، ومع المراقبة الدقيقة ، قد يبدأ العلاج قبل ان يتأثر الابصار .

:download:
​


----------



## tasoni queena (22 نوفمبر 2009)

> ‏
> استعمل الدموع المصطنعة
> 
> هل تذهب إلى العمل وعيناك براقة ، تعود بعيون حمراء ؟ إذا كنت تعاني من ذلك . إن الاحمرار الذي يصيب العين أثناء النهار يسبب جفاف العين .
> ‏فإذا كنت تعانى من هذه الحالة، ‏يمكنك استعمال دموع مصطنعة دون الحاجة لوصفة طبيب وذلك لترطيب عينيك ، وبخلاف أنواع القطرات الأخرى ، ‏فإن الدموع المصطنعة لا تسبب انقباض الأوعية الدموية .




شكرا كوكى 

على الموضوع والمعلومات 

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 نوفمبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> شكرا كوكى
> 
> على الموضوع والمعلومات
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك​



الشكر لوجودك ومشاركتك الجميله​


----------

